# Mixed tubes for tapered affect



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

I had some china tubes that came off a Dankung that were to short for my draw. Put them together with some Theraband red tubes for a tappered affect. The holes in the cans were nearly perfect through and through.
http://www.youtube.com/user/bikermikearchery?feature=mhee#p/a/u/1/kMVWBnyj0cQ


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow, killin' those cans! Looks like ya got a winner there.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Looks good!
What is the length of each section?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Good shooting. Can you tell us what size the china tubes are, 17-45s maybe?


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Good shooting. Can you tell us what size the china tubes are, 17-45s maybe?


I would have to gess the China tubes to be 1745 about 5" long on the double. The Thera band red is a 3" circle, so about 10" of Thera band to make it.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job! I have thought about this, but hadn't gotten around to trying it. Now you have saved me the trouble!!! An excellent way to make use of the short stuff ... good thinking.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info, Bikerman. Something new for me to try.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

It should work. There is a patent out there regarding this method.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

i tried something similiar using 3 inch loops of 5/8 gum rubber attached like spanish style then attaching daisy bands seem to shoot pretty straight and you could feel the diiference in the draw between the two elastics


----------

